# Smoked turkey hole or spatchcock?



## catiecooks (Nov 26, 2019)

I’ve got a 12 lb turkey I want to smoke in my MES for Thanksgiving. I’m debating whether or not to smoke at home or to spatchcock it and cut it in half. I’ve smoked a turkey the size in Miami S before hole but thought it might cook a little more evenly if I half it. I’m also wondering at what temp should I pull it and put it in the oven to crisp up the skin


----------



## catiecooks (Nov 26, 2019)

catiecooks said:


> I’ve got a 12 lb turkey I want to smoke in my MES for Thanksgiving. I’m debating whether or not to smoke at home or to spatchcock it and cut it in half. I’ve smoked a turkey the size in Miami S before hole but thought it might cook a little more evenly if I half it. I’m also wondering at what temp should I pull it and put it in the oven to crisp up the skin


----------



## catiecooks (Nov 26, 2019)

Siri hates me. I’m debating whether or not to spatchcock the turkey or leave it whole


----------



## phatbac (Nov 26, 2019)

I would spatch and not cut in half...inject with creole butter and finish at 325-350 degrees for the skin...just my thoughts ymmv

Happy Smoking
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2019)

I spatchcock 99% of all poultry that we smoke/cook. Everything gets done at the same time and a whole lot faster.


----------



## catiecooks (Nov 26, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I would spatch and not cut in half...inject with creole butter and finish at 325-350 degrees for the skin...just my thoughts ymmv
> 
> Happy Smoking
> phatbac (Aaron)


I think I’m going to have to cut it in half in order for it to fit in a 30 inch MES smoker


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 26, 2019)

Spatched is my preferred way now. Good luck with your bird...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2019)

As said above spatchcocking is the way to go. Cooks much more evenly.
Al


----------

